

1 Malaysia email will cost 0.50 cent an email - diehell
http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/malaysia/article/1-malaysia-email-users-must-sign-up-with-usb-device-nrd-offices/

======
hga
More like 17 cents; according to Wikipedia one sen is 1/100 of a ringgit,
which is about 1/3rd of a US dollar.

